# CBS: Top 10 college football stadiums



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

CBSSportsline recently came out with their list of the top college football stadiums. Here is their top 10:

1. Kyle Field (Texas A&M)
2. Notre Dame Stadium (Notre Dame)
3. Neyland Stadium (Tennessee)
4. Ben Hill Griffin Stadium (Florida)
5. Tiger Stadium (LSU)
6. Memorial Stadium (Nebraska)
7. Doak Campbell Stadium (Florida State)
8. Bryant-Denny Stadium (Alabama)
9. Jordan-Hare Stadium (Auburn)
10. Sanford Stadium (Georgia)

You can read about these 10 and see their 11-25 if you visit:
http://www.sportsline.com/collegefootball/story/6437023

Any complaints, comments, etc.?


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Seems slanted too much towards the SEC. What a suprise since CBS televises thier games. NOT!


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Yep... the list is so biased towards the south. Where is Michigan and the Big House? No Big Ten or Pac 10 teams on that list... seems a bit fishy to me.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I am from down here in SEC country and I will have to agree with bills976. Where are Stadiums like Michigan's "Big House" and Wisconsin's Camp Randall Stadium? I cannot believe those 2 stadiums did not make the top 10. CBS is definately bias on this top 10 list. :nono: But then again we are talking CBS here the Democrat Network


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

They forgot the best stadium in the SEC....... That would be the home of the Gamecocks..... Williams-Brice Stadium.......


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

WHAT?????????? No Razorback Stadium? We have the largest Jumbotron in the world, the nicest stadium and the best fans! Darn you CBS, darn you straight to heck by golly!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Way too many SEC schools in the Top Ten for one.

It isn't about the STADIUM itself. But the atmosphere, the fans, the pagentry, etc.

Notre Dame isn't that great, but it's #2 because of much, much more than just the field itself.

Notre Dame's campus is beautiful.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Maybe they are rated by the most comfortable and modern press box.... TX A&M probably has nice recliners for all the people in the press box...


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

Although I'm a Tennessee fan, I would have to agree with most of you. No MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECHIGAN, no Ohio State; that's ridiculous. BTW, Rocky Top should have been number one, not number three!


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

This is a crock. No Michigan Stadium, no Ohio Stadium. Do you want to know what's the most underrated, undiscovered stadium? University of Toledo's Glass House.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah you gotta have the BIG HOUSE in there. Probably should even be #1. Actually its exactly the same stadium as ND's, just bigger. Of course ND just got a face lift but the basic stadiums are exactly the same


----------

